

Missing Internet Pioneer Phil Agre Is Found Alive - pmikal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2010/01/missing_internet_pioneer_phil.html

======
madair
May not be quite so simple, there's an update:

 _UPDATE, 1/31, 6:55pm: I received an email from one of the people who has
actively been involved in the search for Phil, and she isn't satisfied with
the information released by the police. "For several reasons we cannot provide
details, but what we can tell you is that the police did talk with Phil for a
few minutes," she said. "Police standards for removing a missing persons
notice is quite minimal. Those of us guiding the search for Phil have more
detailed information about the interaction between the officer and Phil that
is not being made public. The information we did receive gave us no evidence
that he is actually "safe". Therefore we are continuing to search for him."_

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You'd think if they were continuing to search for him that they would tell the
interwebz what the mystery information is as an aide to locating him, no?

------
atlbeer
What's the difference between a missing person and someone who wants to be
missing?

~~~
stilist
How it hurts.

------
gnosis
Who?

